# Neighbors 2420 1 Year old wont fire up



## Michigan Paul (Dec 20, 2021)

Neighbor tried to fire up his 2420... I watched him for a long time pulling cord and using electric start to no avail. Told him to bring it on over. Tried electric start, primed like 4 times with full choke no dice. I pulled the spark plug and it was dry, not wet with fuel as could be expected with the number of trying to start with no fire up. Plenty of spark to plug when grounded and cranking. Removed the carb bowl drain and some gas came out (slight tinge of yellow brown) would say a bit more than a tablespoon then only a couple drips. Like the carb not getting gas. He said gas was from summer lawn mower container. Looked in the tank, was about 1/2 filled but I seen what looked like fine copper specs on the bottom of the tank using my flashlight. Told him filter and carb plugged... he wasn't happy with 1 season old machine having a major problem. Told him could borrow my Toro if needed (sorry guys). Am I on the right track with plugged filter and carb needing teardown.? Told him buy a new NGK BRP6ES and we go from there... Need Advice Guys... Thanks


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Michigan Paul said:


> Neighbor tried to fire up his 2420... I watched him for a long time pulling cord and using electric start to no avail. Told him to bring it on over. Tried electric start, primed like 4 times with full choke no dice. I pulled the spark plug and it was dry, not wet with fuel as could be expected with the number of trying to start with no fire up. Plenty of spark to plug when grounded and cranking. Removed the carb bowl drain and some gas came out (slight tinge of yellow brown) would say a bit more than a tablespoon then only a couple drips. Like the carb not getting gas. He said gas was from summer lawn mower container. Looked in the tank, was about 1/2 filled but I seen what looked like fine copper specs on the bottom of the tank using my flashlight. Told him filter and carb plugged... he wasn't happy with 1 season old machine having a major problem. Told him could borrow my Toro if needed (sorry guys). Am I on the right track with plugged filter and carb needing teardown.? Told him buy a new NGK BRP6ES and we go from there... Need Advice Guys... Thanks


Fuel should steadily drain from the carb with the drain bolt removed.
I would be looking for a corroded float valve stuck in its bore..these carbs do not like any alcohol in the fuel at all...and then sit.
You may be able to tap on the carb to get the float to drop...but then you risk the thing not closing off if it's sticking. 
Tip the machine on its bucket and try to work on the carb without removing it.
Seafoam will not damage the end of the float valve 

Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michigan Paul (Dec 20, 2021)

THANKS SHOVEL....Yep, I rapped on the float bowl a few times with a wrench before I removed the drain screw. Neighbor did some digging also and said he's ordering a replacement carb via Amazon as those stockers have a problem with carb corroding up. Told him MAKE SURE you get the same thing as certain things like choke can be different. Ain't no fun working in a garage when it's 25 degrees or lower out my fingers freeze up. I have a propane heater but working with gasoline is all fun n games till there is an explosion... LOL


----------



## Michigan Paul (Dec 20, 2021)

Oh, forgot to say, told neighbor drain and dump gas from tank and buy a couple quarts of Tru-Fuel (or equivalent) and use that from now on since his summer mower gas caused havoc in his year old 2420 Troy-Bilt man killer. He agreed with that logic.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, all my gas has my treatment in it, in all my years, never an issue in any machine.

The average homeowner does not treat their gas ... I see it all the time.

We in this forum are not your average homeowner needless to say ....


----------



## Michigan Paul (Dec 20, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> Yeah, all my gas has my treatment in it, in all my years, never an issue in any machine.
> 
> The average homeowner does not treat their gas ... I see it all the time.
> 
> We in this forum are not your average homeowner needless to say ....


Tell me, what is YOUR recipe treatment, I'm curious. I am fanatical with my small engines be it my snowblower (Toro 721QZE sorry guys, Son in Law has a man killer Troy-Bilt 2 stage for a loooong driveway), my 2 strokes or Husqvarna BS rider mower. I use Seafoam or Chevron Techron (preferred) religiously in my 2,000 mile a year convertible. Stored and wrapped up with a kiss good night when putting away in the fall till late April. Wife is soo jealous..... but she understands LOL.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Every time I fill my 5-gallon gas cans, each one gets 2oz of Stabil and 2oz of SeaFoam.

i.e. ... 1 oz of each for every 2.5 gallons of gas.

This way, all my equipment, be it summer or winter, is always protected...


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Michigan Paul said:


> Oh, forgot to say, told neighbor drain and dump gas from tank and buy a couple quarts of Tru-Fuel (or equivalent) and use that from now on since his summer mower gas caused havoc in his year old 2420 Troy-Bilt man killer. He agreed with that logic.


I buy alcohol free fuel from the pump at Sinclair (Dino) and use a good jug...the sides cave in when its cold and puff out when hot...no air gets to the fuel to cause oxidation ..same as canned gas ..I have the same junky carb and have never had a carb problem...buying canned can get expensive..but its a great choice for storage off season. 
I also start my machine periodically..I still have some gas left in it from last year..but start it every few weeks and let it run a few minutes. ..I usually don't end my season with close to a full tank...but I emptied my jug into the blower so I could refill it...then it didn't snow after that.
Stay away from the alcohol and start every few weeks and all is well. 



Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## eshernius (Sep 27, 2016)

I use Star Tron feul treatment and the fuel in the gas can always looks and smells fresh. I use it in my boat also and it pevents phase separation.


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> Yeah, all my gas has my treatment in it, in all my years, never an issue in any machine.
> 
> The average homeowner does not treat their gas ... I see it all the time.
> 
> We in this forum are not your average homeowner needless to say ....


I mixed up some gas with the stabil and sea foam per your recommendation. Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Cstanis,

Yeah, now you won't have to worry which equipment is protected, as they all will be ... Catch a sale on them, or just grab both at Walmart, etc.

I also periodically fire up my snow blowers in off season ...

On my generator, I fire that up periodically throughout the year, and after about 1 1/2 years, I will drain and put that in my equipment I am running at the time, and install fresh, as that does not run but for the very rare power outage. I will even fire it up in the summer, and run tools on it, even though I have power down in my shop, just to give it run time on the generator.


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

The average home owner, AGUH. I, would like to how many I have explained about gas and how to treat it. Plus, what to do at the end of each season. Makes me feel like I am talking to my self.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Michigan Paul said:


> THANKS SHOVEL....Yep, I rapped on the float bowl a few times with a wrench before I removed the drain screw. Neighbor did some digging also and said he's ordering a replacement carb via Amazon as those stockers have a problem with carb corroding up. Told him MAKE SURE you get the same thing as certain things like choke can be different. Ain't no fun working in a garage when it's 25 degrees or lower out my fingers freeze up. I have a propane heater but working with gasoline is all fun n games till there is an explosion... LOL


Turn the heater on for a few hours before starting work and turn it off when you start to work.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

CarlB said:


> Turn the heater on for a few hours before starting work and turn it off when you start to work.


This works for me as well. I have a little 15k btu tank mount heater that is enough to take the chill out of the air in my shed / workshop. I have all my tools and parts ready to go when I shut the heater, so I can get to work immediately.


----------



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

My son has a 2410 Storm (very similar to the 2420). He did not drain his fuel bowl or run the engine dry before he put it away after his first season. Sure enough it did not start the following season. The culprit is the fuel jet under the center bolt that holds the bowl on. It has a half dozen or so very fine holes that easily clog. It must be removed and cleaned. We ran a fine wire thru the holes and then sprayed it out with carb cleaner. He switched to ethanol free fuel, runs the carb dry, drains the fuel bowl, and hasn't had a problem since.


----------



## Michigan Paul (Dec 20, 2021)

UPDATE GOOD: neighbor got an Amazon carb that did not have the same configuration for the choke as the original had. Amazon carb was different in a few areas like the bowl and gasket. I suggested he send it back or hang on to it as a spare parts carb (float, needle emulsion tube jet and such). Anywho,,.... Original carb off and cleaned out blew out completely and removed the TINY filter in the press in elbow that in my opinion was restricting the fuel flow. Also removed the cylindrical screen in the gas tank, think that was clogged as I could hardly blow thru it. . Drained the tank and cleaned it out. Had what I would describe and very fine grit on the bottom. Installed a red disc filter on the fuel hose close to carb, new NGK spark plug and filled the tank with 1 can Trufuel 4 stroke. Prime prime prime, set choke and 1 pull and it fired right up and runs like a champ. His original gas was from the summer (for lawn mower) and had yellow tinge brown coloration. Told him to dump what was left in the plastic jug and refill with midgrade come April only use for mower. Told him get a couple cans of Trufuel only for the snowblower. He's happy, so am I.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Glad it works again. And I would add that your neighbor should clean the old gas can thoroughly, even if he is not using it now. Gas treatments may help in the future, but old gas cans not only often have old gas, they often have alot of sentiment in them. I often take my neighbors gas can, dump the gas into my recycle can, and then flush out the can once or twice before returning it.


----------



## Michigan Paul (Dec 20, 2021)

paulm12, I agree 100%. I think for my Husqvarna rider mower I have a 2 1/2 gallon plastic container that when gets emptied I will wash it out and let airdry for a couple days before filling it with mid-grade or 92 octane with additive package for summer use. Sta-bil and some Seafoam. My 2 stroke equip going to run the Trufuel 50:1. I truly believe the small air cooled engines like a higher octane than 87 and ethanol.


----------

